# Site problem?  (or my browsers?)



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

Okay, something weird is going on.  About an hour ago, the presentation of the site went all wonky in Firefox, with broken links and all sorts of formatting issues.

If I open the site in another browser (IE, Chrome), everything is okay - until I log in.  Then the formatting issues come back, and it looks exactly as it appears in Firefox.

I cleared all the browsing history (everything, including cookies/cache) in Chrome, and of course when I pull up the site, I'm not logged in but everything looks okay again.

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## dangerboy (18 Apr 2009)

I am using firefox version 3.0.8 and am having no problems, everything looks to be running fine.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Apr 2009)

I am Using Safari, and all has been going well for me too.

dileas

tess


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

Alright, I'm stumped.

Still same issues going on.  Same problem on three different computers in our household.  Logged out, everything displays fine.  Logged in, lots of formatting is out to lunch.  Something to do with a preference I've inadvertently changed??  I have to use keyboard short cuts (alt-p to preview, alt-s to submit) because my buttons are all screwed up.

I'll attach screen caps, with the wonky parts highlighted....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2009)

That is very odd, I've never seen anything like that before. What URL were you going to? I use Firefox almost exclusively and haven't seen this issue to date.


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

That's going directly to www.army.ca.

I was thinking browser hijacker, but nothing seems to be coming up - and it happening on three different PCs would be unlikely, at best.  What really has me stumped is that the pages display completely fine if I'm logged off, but appear like the screen captures if I'm logged on - regardless of browser used.  This is a good one...


----------



## GUNS (18 Apr 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That is very odd, I've never seen anything like that before. What URL were you going to? I use Firefox almost exclusively and haven't seen this issue to date.



Mike, is this problem similar to the problem I had on my computer?


----------



## JBoyd (18 Apr 2009)

I use Firefox extensively, and have not had any browser specific issues with the site yet. I have version 3.0.8, Occam what version of Firefox do you have? have you updated it recently, and/or are you using a beta version?

Also I have known that some of the macro addons for Firefox (such as greasemonkey) can cause issues with certain sites (more due to the macros that are installed and running for the site than the addon itself). With that being said, what addons, if any at all, do you have installed with your Firefox?


----------



## alexk (18 Apr 2009)

I had the exact problem the other day. It seems to have gone away.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2009)

Occam, if you right click on one of those "image not found" images (ironic, isn't it?) and select "copy image location" can you then paste it in here?


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Occam, if you right click on one of those "image not found" images (ironic, isn't it?) and select "copy image location" can you then paste it in here?



http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/Themes/Milnet.ca/images/german/new.gif

Mike, is there anything in my Army.ca "user profile" (display prefs, etc.) that could have gotten corrupted?  I only ask as the problem doesn't seem to be specific to any one of my three PCs.



			
				JBoyd said:
			
		

> I use Firefox extensively, and have not had any browser specific issues with the site yet. I have version 3.0.8, Occam what version of Firefox do you have? have you updated it recently, and/or are you using a beta version?
> 
> Also I have known that some of the macro addons for Firefox (such as greasemonkey) can cause issues with certain sites (more due to the macros that are installed and running for the site than the addon itself). With that being said, what addons, if any at all, do you have installed with your Firefox?



Firefox 3.0.8, no addons.  I don't think it's a Firefox problem, as the page corruption occurs no matter what browser I use (as long as I'm logged in, that is).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2009)

Do things look better now?


----------



## observor 69 (18 Apr 2009)

Using Internet Explorer 8 and click on Forums the bottom of the list, Radio Chatter, doesn't show up.
In Firefox 3.0.8  same problem.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2009)

Working fine for me with both IE8 and Firefox 3.0.8


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Do things look better now?



Well, the broken link images are gone   

Is this a themes issue, related to the forum upgrade?  Put another way, can I stop chasing a virus/malware issue?  LOL

Now it's just a bunch of formatting stuff.  I did a couple of screen shots again, circling the corrupted data (I feel like I'm playing Where's Waldo...lol)

Main page
- text is missing from the "Welcome Occam, you have 8 messages and 0 are unread" or whatever that text reads
- text is missing from the "xxx guests, yyy members, zzz spiders" section

Thread pages
- not sure what "51531" is in header box
- "HOME HELP SEARCH CALENDAR LOGIN REGISTER" menu is invisible (but if you mouseover, the individual menu items are still there and clickable) - edit: sorry, that's what the OFFLINE menu says, can't remember what appears there when one is online.
- same with the "print" menu
- "Occam and 2 Guests are viewing this topic." display is missing text
- Post date is missing ("on: Yesterday at 23:21:46")
- Online/Offline text is missing
- "Posts" text is missing

Post page
- "Submit" "Preview" "Cancel" buttons have no text in them


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2009)

Disregard - hit the "quote" button instead of the "edit post" button.  Looks like the text is missing off those as well...only the symbol is there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2009)

Occam,

Yeah, stop chasing it on your end, it's a problem here. Your profile was set to "German" but we don't have a german template... so things got pretty wonky. I've reset your profile to English (just now)... hopefully that helps, but if you're still seeing odd stuff, let me know... bitte.


----------



## Occam (19 Apr 2009)

Whew!!  All seems to be well now, thanks very much.  

The upside is that after being scanned with Symantec Corporate AV, Trend Micro Housecall AV, Kaspersky AV, Spybot S&D, AdAware, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, and Super Anti-Spyware, I'm fairly certain my computer isn't harbouring any critters now.

German, eh?  Did I do that somehow?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2009)

I don't know... I do know that the board seems to want to "default" you to German so maybe when you saved your profile after a change it applied "German" as the language.


----------



## Occam (19 Apr 2009)

That's doubly puzzling as I've never had anything on my profile to change, let alone save.  I did make one change to it yesterday after things started acting up - I changed a single checkbox "Leave words uncensored" just to see what would happen if I changed something (hopefully) innocuous.

I'll cross my fingers and hope all remains well - thanks again.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2009)

Mike

I think somewhere in the Program, the default setting is German.  Almost all of the profiles I have looked at have had German as the members Language.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> I think somewhere in the Program, the default setting is German.  Almost all of the profiles I have looked at have had German as the members Language.



Well if you look at the language selector in the profiles, the first one to appear is German.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Apr 2009)

I just checked my profile and the Language was, indeed, set to German. I changed it to English.

---------------
Speaking of browsers: have any other Chrome users found that the thing went _wonky_ yesterday? I'm, generally, a Firefox user; but I like to use Chrome, too, for its speed and"cleanliness." But, yesterday and earlier today, it seemed to be having troubles sending messages to servers. I could not duplicate the problems on Firefox, IE8, or Opera.


----------



## Red Hackle (21 Apr 2009)

I'm on internet explorer 8... I find that the last 3 weeks it takes for every for the site to load up, you could cook an egg in the meantime.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Apr 2009)

There is a known problem with IE8, it has to be run in Compabitility Mode for the time being. I've identified the offending piece of software on our end and reported it to the vendor, so it should be fixed "some time".

Thanks to all who reported it.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2009)

Mike

The army.ca portion of the site is alternately off-line and back on in 'slow mo' .


----------



## Sinah (8 Jul 2009)

I actually just started having this problem not being able to see the buttons but I can't seem to find where to change the language, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

Sinah said:
			
		

> I actually just started having this problem not being able to see the buttons but I can't seem to find where to change the language, any help would be appreciated.



Go into your Profile and look through the buttons.  You will find one Modify Profile, and then on the dropdown menu click on Account Settings.


----------



## GAP (9 Jul 2009)

I keep getting site security cert. box each time I come back to the home page on Army.ca....even though I say yes to accept the cert...it repeats each time....annoying....It seems to have something to do with the picture gallery...I tried logging in there the other day....no joy.......now the pic on the main page does not show up until I click yes on the site security cert. box.....


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

Seems to be a lot of glitches related to the systems we are using at the time.  

I have an annoying problem when posting long winded posts that cover more than the number of lines in the box.  The type starts to bounce/flutter all over the place and when I want to edit or highlight the highlight 'screams' to the top of the page, instead of only the few words I want.  I can solve this problem by enlarging the box, but then I have to scroll up the screen to use the buttons.  This is on a system running Vista, and IE7.  I do not have that problem when using other systems.

System settings on you machine may be changed somehow.


----------



## Sinah (9 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Go into your Profile and look through the buttons.  You will find one Modify Profile, and then on the dropdown menu click on Account Settings.



Hey thanks for the tips but when I go to profile and under the modify profile the only options I have are Look & Layout, Notification, Personal Messaging, Ignore Board Options, Edit Buddies, and Group Memberships. 
I looked through all of those and didn't see anything about language. Thanks again for taking the time to help out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jul 2009)

George... no idea what's going on there, but I suspect it's something on that Vista system.

GAP, check the links you're using... they should all start with http:// not http*s*://. If the s is there, just remove it, and if there are https links here on the site please let me know and I'll update them.

Sinah, try this link:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=account;u=27616

Language is just below your username.

Thanks!


----------



## Sinah (9 Jul 2009)

Awesome, thanks George and Mike. That link did work and my language was set to German, switched it to English everything is good now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jul 2009)

Das willkommen!


----------



## Smity199 (1 Aug 2009)

Hi, in the last couple of days Ive noticed that when I login there are a number of problems with the menus, the buttons such as Post, Mark as Read etc. I took a couple screen shots and highlighted the areas with problems in red, Im confused cause the site works and looks fine when I am not logged in, but as soon as i log in there seems to be problems.. Ive tried using both Interent Explorer and Firefox and thats not the problem here are a couple examples any help would be appreciated as it makes it hard for me to function on the site, Just wondering if I am the only one experiencing these problems







and


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2009)

It looks exactly like the problems I reported here.

According to Mike, it's an issue with your profile on the site - don't go chasing things on your end like I did.


----------



## Smity199 (1 Aug 2009)

oh, thanks, so It seem I have to change my language to english?? Ive tried to figure out how to do that but cant figure it out probably due to the wackyness lol any help?


----------



## Smity199 (1 Aug 2009)

I have the exact problem that sinah did except when I click on that link its just blank green page with wonky menu.. any help?


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2009)

It's not one of the settings available to you, it's something Mike has to fix.


----------



## Smity199 (1 Aug 2009)

oh ok I guess Ill private message him then, thanks anyways.


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2009)

Just reference this thread, it'll have all the information he needs to fix it.


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2009)

Crap, after reading the new entries to that other thread, I know why you're going after the language settings now.  When it first happened with me, Mike did the fix himself, but obviously it's something that the user can do themselves now.

Smity199, try this link to change your language:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=account;u=35776


----------



## Smity199 (1 Aug 2009)

sweet worked like a charm man
thanks alot!


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2009)

Glad it worked....you're welcome.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2009)

Smity, does it happen every time, or just sometimes? If you're able to capture a screenshot that might tell the tale quickly for us...


Thanks
Mike


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

I have the same problem, missing/jumbled links for thread options and navigation...

Same problem Smitty posted pics for... Here's my screen shot... The message submit/preview buttons here are gone too (use alt+S)...

The nav-link on the upper-right corner of the thread body is similar or almost gone...

Only happened after the "_administered vacation_"...







 ???


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> "_administered vacation_"...



Is that over already ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Aug 2009)

George, I have the same problem when typing a post and it goes beyong the size of the box.  Not only here, but on every forums I frequent.  I have this problem ever since I installed IE8.  I am on Vista.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is that over already ?



Is that all you can add to this topic...?


SuperSonicMax - I just installed IE8 aswell, but onto XP-pro... Hmmm...?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Try compatibility mode.

Also make sure that you have all the updates for VISTA too......


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> George, I have the same problem when typing a post and it goes beyong the size of the box.  Not only here, but on every forums I frequent.  I have this problem ever since I installed IE8.  I am on Vista.







			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There is a known problem with IE8, it has to be run in Compabitility Mode for the time being. I've identified the offending piece of software on our end and reported it to the vendor, so it should be fixed "some time".
> 
> Thanks to all who reported it.
> 
> ...




here you go Fellas, mentioned earlier.




			
				j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> I have the same problem, missing/jumbled links for thread options and navigation...
> 
> 
> Only happened after the "_administered vacation_"...





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is that over already ?





			
				j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Is that all you can add to this topic...?
> 
> 
> SuperSonicMax - I just installed IE8 aswell, but onto XP-pro... Hmmm...?



So let me get this straight.  It is okay for you to take a jab at the site, but you feel offended when someone comments on it?

Princess, you gotta grow some thicker skin, if you ever want to serve our nation.

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2009)

Something definitely odd is happening then. I'm using IE8 with compatibility mode off and the site renders just fine. Do you have any ad blockers or anything similar installed? Are you behind a firewall that blocks things like javascript?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2009)

Update: I just sent myself on an administered vacation (short version) and still didn't see the problem. I did get a nice tan though.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

Thank you for the insight & quote. 

But I notice Mike Bobbitts' quote is from Apr 24, over 3 months ago. No fix yet...? Where do I find "Compatability Mode"...?

And I didn't take a jab at the site, I chose to use a less erroneous title for my ban. Whats with the animosity anyway..?

Thanks again for your concern. But I'm sure I'll do just fine, given the chance...

John


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2009)

John, Compatibility Mode isn't required any more. Shouldn't hurt to have it on, but it's not needed. (I say that, but am not a daily user of IE8 so there may be other issues I haven't seen...)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Should have something like my screen shot. Click on the broken paper symbol


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the insight & quote.
> 
> But I notice Mike Bobbitts' quote is from Apr 24, over 3 months ago. No fix yet...? Where do I find "Compatability Mode"...?
> 
> ...



Animosity?

I don't like it when people talk from the side of their mouths, and feel the need to make a presence and be seen.

BTW, use Firefox.  Less hassle.

There, you see, I even offered advice.  And it was less than three months old.  


dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> But I notice Mike Bobbitts' quote is from Apr 24, over 3 months ago. No fix yet...?



Mike has a life other than running this site.

Feel free to start your own Canadian military oriented website if this one is unsatisfactory. Heck, i'll even become a member.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

Thanx. But I turned it (the broken-page) on and its still the same here...?  :-\

This is the only site I've had problems on at all lately (slow loading & kept getting a script warning from Windows, but not this until now), and I did just install IE8 yesterday.

 ??? Bizarre...

_** I don't like it when people feel the need to jump on the latest lynch-mob bandwagon puttin their :2c: in... 

And I'm fine with IE & I know about FireFox, thanx... I goin back to IE7 anyway...*_  :-\


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Thanx. But I turned it (the broken-page) on and its still the same here...?  :-\
> 
> This is the only site I've had problems on at all lately (slow loading & kept getting a script warning from Windows, but not this until now), and I did just install IE8 yesterday.
> 
> ...



Don't act like an ass, and you won't attract attention of the adults.

Look at that, two pieces of advice that are less than 3 months old.

You are one wee lucky duck tonight, John.

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Thanx. But I turned it (the broken-page) on and its still the same here...  :-\



Yeah, its the same here. i dont even know if mine is on or off. See Mike's comment here :



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> John, Compatibility Mode isn't required any more. Shouldn't hurt to have it on, but it's not needed. (I say that, but am not a daily user of IE8 so there may be other issues I haven't seen...)






> _** I don't like it when people feel the need to jump on the latest lynch-mob bandwagon puttin their :2c: in...
> *_


_*

Well hopefuly your computer problem gets fixed. The rest, well, we'll have to see.....*_


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

I've been using IE8 since it came out and its working fine for me.......


----------



## Occam (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> I have the same problem, missing/jumbled links for thread options and navigation...
> 
> Same problem Smitty posted pics for... Here's my screen shot... The message submit/preview buttons here are gone too (use alt+S)...
> 
> The nav-link on the upper-right corner of the thread body is similar or almost gone...



Did you ensure your language was set to English?

If you can't access the menus, this link should get you there - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=account;u=35801


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

This is the Windows warning I keep getting... 

*"STOP RUNNING THIS SCRIPT - a script on this page is causing I.E. to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive."*

I'm gonna reformat my PC tonite/tomorrow, wipe her fresh and start clean. Maybe that'll get rid of the conlicts (with this site & IE anyway)... As for the rest...

Once everyone stops with the negative/irrelevant comments, all-mighty attitudes, and stupid MIL-POINT demerits and antagonizing comments within them...

Then I wont have anything to reply to... See how that works...


----------



## j0hn_r1 (3 Aug 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Did you ensure your language was set to English?
> 
> If you can't access the menus, this link should get you there - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=account;u=35801



 ;D    :nod:

The other links wouldn't work, but that did...! Thanx a million Occam...!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> This is the Windows warning I keep getting...
> 
> *"STOP RUNNING THIS SCRIPT - a script on this page is causing I.E. to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive."*
> 
> ...




You just don't know when to shut yer yick, do you......


----------



## Occam (3 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> The other links wouldn't work, but that did...! Thanx a million Occam...!!!



No problem at all....that's a few people, myself included, that have been bitten by that setting going wonky.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2009)

John... did Occam's trick fix the whole problem, or just get you to the profile page?

If it fixed it maybe I can hunt down and change all accounts that are misconfigured.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (4 Aug 2009)

No, it wasn't a "direct fix", just the link to get me to the page where I could change the language from German...


Thanx Mike.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> This is the Windows warning I keep getting...
> 
> *"STOP RUNNING THIS SCRIPT - a script on this page is causing I.E. to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive."*
> 
> ...




I got no scripting errors on my side and I am using Vista 64bit w/IE8


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2009)

I should have also asked... when IE tells you to stop running a script, does it give any details about which script it was? Or a line # or something?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

The last couple of days when replying to a post I have been getting the error message of just having posted in the last 20 seconds (which I haven't) so I hit the back button, wait and repost and then it says it has already been posted (but it hasn't).  I resort to my tried-and-true method of copying my reply, opening another browser window and posting as per normal.

Is there something different I should be doing?

Note:  This has happened on both work and home computers.


----------

